# Alternative zum Altersheim



## D.Opfer (1 Juli 2005)

Ich will nie ins Altersheim!

Wenn ich einmal in später Zukunft alt und klapprig bin, werde ich  bestimmt nicht ins Altersheim gehen, sondern auf ein Kreuzfahrtschiff.

Die Gründe dafür hat mir ULLALLLALA Schmidt geliefert.

Die durchschnittlichen Kosten für ein Altersheim betragen 200 EUR pro Tag!!!

Ich habe eine Reservierung für das Kreuzfahrtschiff "AIDA" geprüft und muss für eine Langzeitreise als Rentner 135 EUR pro Tag zahlen!!

Nach  Adam Riese bleiben mir dann noch 65 EUR pro Tag über.

Die kann ich  verwenden für:

1. Trinkgelder 10 EUR pro Tag

2. Ich habe mindestens 10 freie Mahlzeiten wenn ich in eines der Restaurant wackele oder sogar das Essen vom Room-Service mir aufs Zimmer bringen lasse, d. h. : Ich kann jeden Tag der Woche mein Frühstück im Bett einnehmen.

3. Die Aida hat 3 Swimming-Pools, einen Fitnessraum, frei Waschmaschinen und Trockner und sogar jeden Abend Shows.

4. Es gibt auf dem Schiff kostenlos Zahnpasta, Rasierer, Seife und Shampoo.

5. Das Personal behandelt mich wie einen Kunde, nicht wie einen Patienten. Für extra 5 EUR Trinkgeld lesen mir die Stewards jeden Wunsch von den Augen ab.

6. Alle 8 bis 14 Tage lerne ich neue Leute kennen.

7. Fernseher defekt? Glühbirnen müssen gewechselt werden?  Die Bettmatratze ist viel zu hart oder zu weich? Kein Problem, das Personal wechselt es kostenlos und bedankt sich für mein Verständnis.

8. Frische Bettwäsche und Handtücher selbstverständlich jeden Tag, und ich muss nicht einmal danach fragen.

9. Wenn ich im Altersheim falle und mir die Rippen breche, komme ich ins Krankenhaus und muss gemäß der neuen Krankenkassenreform täglich dick draufzahlen. Auf der "AIDA" bekomme ich für den Rest der Reise eine Suite und werde vom Bordarzt kostenlos verarztet.

Nun das Beste. Mit der "AIDA" kann ich nach Süd-Amerika, Australien, Japan, Asien.... wohin auch immer ich will.

Darum sucht mich in Zukunft nicht in einem Altersheim, sondern just call shore to ship.

Ich spare auf der "AIDA" damit jeden Tag 50 EUR und muss nicht einmal für meine Beerdigung ansparen. Mein letzter Wunsch ist: Werft mich nur gerade über die Reeling. Kostenlos.

   Ist wirklich ein Gedanke wert....


----------



## scrat007 (1 Juli 2005)

da ist was drann ....


----------



## Gluko (1 Juli 2005)

Schönes Gedankenspiel ...
Können da noch mehr mit ???


----------



## D.Opfer (21 Juli 2005)

*Der 18. September naht ...*

Der 18. September naht ...

Angela Merkel ist bei einem Verkehrsunfall überfahren worden und kommt direkt in den Himmel. Dort trifft sie den Engel Gabriel. Der Engel spricht Angela Merkel an und sagt zu ihr: "Wir werden dir die Wahl geben: Einen Tag wirst du in der Hölle sein und einen Tag im Paradies. Dann kannst du auswählen, wohin du willst."

Gabriel bringt Angela Merkel in den Fahrstuhl und sie fahren bis zur Hölle. Angela Merkel geht rein und sieht alle ihre Freunde, diese begrüßen sie, spielen Golf, sitzen am Schwimmbad, im Restaurant, die Leute essen, trinken, hören Musik, spielen Karten und auch der Satan sitzt da und lacht mit ihnen, abends Tanzerei, man amüsiert sich.

Am nächsten Tag kommt Gabriel und sie gehen dann rauf ins Paradies. Dort sieht sie die Leute wie sie auf weißen Wolken sitzen, sie hören Musik, alles ist ruhig und gemütlich. Einen Tag später kommt Gabriel und fragt: "Angela, hast du dich entschlossen?"

Angela Merkel sagt: "Jawoll. Obwohl es im Paradies sehr angenehm ist, will ich in die Hölle, dort tut sich was." Gabriel nimmt sie wieder mit nach unten, klopft auf die Tür und sofort ziehen zwei Hände Angela Merkel rein.

Sie steht mitten in der Wüste, es ist quälend heiß, ihre Freunde tragen zerrissene Kleidung und sammeln Mist. Der Satan kommt, gibt ihr eine Tüte und sagt ihr, sie solle Mist sammeln.

"Was ist denn mit dem Golfplatz, mit dem Restaurant, mit dem Schwimmbad, mit der Musik passiert?" fragt Angela Merkel völlig verwirrt.

Da antwortet der Satan: :fg2: 

"Gestern war vor der Wahl - heute ist nach der Wahl."


----------



## stieglitz (21 Juli 2005)

Um 20.15 h wissen wir es, ob am 18.9.05 überhaupt gewählt wird.
Und dann können wir zwischen Pest oder Cholera wählen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2005)

Uraltspontispruch:
Wahlen ändern nichts, sonst wären sie verboten.


----------

